# Who Said Bikers Arent Friendly



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Absolutely brilliant

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Well played! hahaha


----------



## BhavZ (4/7/14)

Nice one!


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

i know!!! Sean showed me this last night, at first i was like "dude i'd be S@tting myself if my car was surrounded by so many bikers" and he told me to just keep watching hahaha
Wow, how sweet and ABSOLUTELY original!!!!!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

Aaaaaa that is so sweet my hard gruw 5 sizes just now!!!


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

Makes me proud to be a biker!


----------

